# Too early to plant grass seed?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

too early. seed in fall, no grass but good roots. Now the seeds will rot.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob Mariani said:


> too early. seed in fall, no grass but good roots. Now the seeds will rot.



...or birds/small animals will eat them.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I wait until it warms up for Spring seeding
Usually 50 or better
We don't have bad summers, so grass does OK with a Spring start


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

I met a guy that said the best stand of grass he ever grew was thrown on top of snow in February in desperation. He tried everything else to get it to grow and said that was the only thing left to do.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

A.


> I know the seeds wont germinate until a certain temp


There's your answer.

B.


> but thought if I get it down now, a wet spring (even maybe a snow shower) would help get it into the soil and grow better


Yes, seed to soil contact is critical. But as you have already acknowledged, until... 

As far as sowing on top of snow, I have seen positive results with sowing during freeze/thaw cycles- the time when it rains, then freezes at the soil surface and ice crystals form at the surface crust. That actually opens all those little cracks and the seed falls in. But you do have to be aware of feeding the birds (and probably mice) in the winter. So, sow a little extra!!!:thumbup: And, make sure you mulch or it will all blow or wash away.

As far as too early, think of all the other natural grasses and flowers that self-sow in the fall after the blooms ripen and the seed just lay there all winter.


----------

